# Dash Cam install



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

I did one just yesterday at the bottom of this thread.. I put a new round 12V (Same as the ones in the car) power outlet in the fusebox behind the dash,, cable completely hidden inside the Onstar mirror surround.. along headliner.. under trim around A pillar.. down to side of dash under rubber door trim and into fusebox.

Can't see any cable apart from 1 inch of USB cable between camera and Onstar plastic base/

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...3-dash-camera-hardwiring-power-magic-pro.html


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

estoril73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought a dash cam and looking to mounting it in right behind the rear view mirror. I was thinking of routing the USB power cord up inside the roof towards the passenger pillar arm (behind the plastic cover) through the glove compartment and to the 12V power outlet. Just wanted to know how anyone went about removing the plastic pillar air bag cover or ideas on how they installed their own dash cam. I prefer to hide the power cable as much as possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


As frankh posted, and as I outlined in the guide, removing the plastic A-pillar cover isn't necessary. So long as the cable is thin enough (which it should be), then tucking it in under the rubber door trim will be enough to hide it without interfering with anything.

Good luck! Post back here or on the guide with any further questions and we'll be happy to help.


----------

